# Have you ever listened to wrong CD ?



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

So this happened to me last evening. Intended to listen to Sibelius 1 ( Jarvi cycle on BIS). I mistakenly put Symp 4 in player and settled in on couch with headphones. After a minute or so i realized hey this isnt 1! Its 4! I decided to stay with 4 anyway since I hadnt listened to either in a while. A contributing factor is on some of the Sibelius BIS discs they dont identify which Symp is on the CD it just says Sibelius! I just thought this was funny since its the first time it ever happened in many decades!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That happens with my downloads. I have them all on an external hard drive, so it's a long listing. Sometimes I think I've selected something, but the arrow was on something else. It keeps me awake.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I have been confused in the case of multi-disc sets with music I was not (sufficiently) familiar with. I think I have even had the experience that one could accidentally put two disc on top of each other in a player which could create stunning confusions.
But the worst case was that as a newbie teenager I had come across a cheapo cassette that had labeled a piece as Beethoven's "Ouverture Leonore 1" (the sound was poor, so it wasn't a cassette I listened to frequently). I don't know how much later I learned that this piece was in fact the ouverture to Smetana's "Bartered Bride"!


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

LOL!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't say I've ever done this, but I've listened to an egregious error. Driving home late one night with the Classical station on and the dimwit girl at the microphone announced that next we'll hear the Grieg Peer Gynt suite. Then for the next 30 minutes we heard Carmen suites 1 & 2. At the end she didn't correct herself or know what anything had gone wrong! Pity the first-time listener who thought they really liked that "Peer Gynt" and went out to buy it.


----------

